# Brass Set Up Bars - A Must Have For Your Shop



## Toolz

If you are careful around your blades, you can use metric drill bits to set spacing and measurements.


----------



## bhack

I have a set from Lee Valley and a day doesn't go by that I don't use them. I set router bit height, the blade height on the table saw, fence distances, etc…...


----------



## motthunter

they work great… you can also get eh wixey set up tools and they work great too


----------



## SteveKorz

I also have a set of brass set up bars in my shop. Before I had them, I thought the idea of brass bars was useless. Now that I have them, they are PRICELESS. I use them almost every time I'm in the shop. As a matter of fact, I use them so much for different things, I've thought about buying a different set just to keep on the other side of the shop.


----------



## rsharp

Great post Marty! I'll check with the Brass to see if I can buy some brass.


----------



## out2sea71

Good evening, look at McMaster Carr or just about any other industrial supply house and search "key stock" brass seems to be the cheapest but I know that my 18-8 stainless bars work well in the shop. If you buy from McMaster Carr they come in 12 inch lengths and will allow for 3 or 4 "sets" to be made and shared.


----------



## Çggghgyt

I got a assorted set of key stock at Harbour Freight. Less than $10. It has 10 or 12 of each size in the set.


----------



## AZI

Since I'm a 'newbie' I didn't , at first, know where to see a photo of the brass blocks, That aside, for anyone needing a reference tool [for setting-up, extablishing exact repeatable measurements, etc] I'd suggest adding a set of Machinists GageBlocks [or Guage] to your tool arsenal. They're available typically rectangular; but, also square, and round shapes. Usually a set is around 80+ pieces, in a fitted case. They're 'certificated', as to dimensional accuracy. Of course less accurate ones, are less $$$; but we woodworkers don't require as much accuracy as a metal-machinist. Different shapes lend themselves to more specific guaging. They can be used, among other things, as 'feeler guages' for blade>fence set-ups, depth set-ups, etc.. Extend your measuring capabilities.


----------



## Chipncut

*Check out this.*

MLCSbrassrouterheightset-up_kit

Brass Router Height Set-Up Kits

Perfect for router, shaper and table saw set-up. Soft metal Brass Bars won't splinter or chip your router bit or saw blade if they accidentally hit the cutters.

BRASS MULTI SIZE SET-UP KIT
2-3/8" bars allow accurate depth adjustments in 6 sizes (1/16", 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2"). Attached to keychain.
#9718 list $20.00….....................ONLY $15.95

SQUARE 4" LONG BAR KIT
Allows depth adjustments in five sizes: (1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2"). 4" Long Bars fit across router opening.
#9717 Square Bar Kit…................ONLY $24.95


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder

Thanks, LJs.

I picked up the metric key stock and a digital caliper from Harbor Freight. Measured the pieces and some are about a few hundredths of a millimeter smaller and some are larger than the stated sizes. I think this will work just fine for my woodworking measurements.

I knew that I could count on my buddies here. I have about 5 sets of bars. I'll give them as door prizes at the woodworking club.


----------

